# Walmart speakers



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

are they any good ?
ie.
sony
pioneer
lightning audio


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

no
I can't even emphasize how "not good" they are


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

The speakers in your car right now are probably better save your money


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

i agree 100%....dude...if your gonna invest in speakers, do it the right way...(you get what you payed for)....go premium with some rockford fosgates, alpines, audiobahn,infinity...theyre way more expensive....but they are worth every penny.....i say the spkers at walmart arent even worth a penny....go to bestbuy, circuitcity, or local car-audio shop...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*go premium with some rockford fosgates* - maybe
*alpines* - maybe
*audiobahn* - absolutely not
*infinity* - no

*go to bestbuy* - absolutely not
*circuitcity* - absolutely not
*local car-audio shop* - depending on the shop, maybe


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> *go premium with some rockford fosgates* - maybe
> *alpines* - maybe
> *audiobahn* - absolutely not
> *infinity* - no
> ...


Whats wrong with the Infiniti reference series?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well they're alright, but they're the only ones that are alright


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

dude...how would you know what you r getting if you buy your sound system online? most people go to a store and see if they have it and test em out....some things are not the best to buy off internet stores.....plus audiobahn makes killer amps...rockford has the best spkers....alpine has the best headunit.....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*dude...how would you know what you r getting if you buy your sound system online?*
Find people who's opinions you trust, who have preferably heard the same stuff you've heard and some of the stuff you can't find locally and can compare them for you

*plus audiobahn makes killer amps...rockford has the best spkers....alpine has the best headunit.....*
No they don't, no they DEFINITELY don't, and the last one is debateable


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

rselah25 said:


> dude...how would you know what you r getting if you buy your sound system online? most people go to a store and see if they have it and test em out....some things are not the best to buy off internet stores.....plus audiobahn makes killer amps...rockford has the best spkers....alpine has the best headunit.....


Dude, dont talk out of your ass. Sr20dem0n is probably the most knowledgable audio person here. Audiobahn makes killer amps you say? Please back that up. Are they killer because they are nice and shiny? Or is it because you paid a gajillion dollars on an amp that has less than mediocre quality at your local shop. Did some salesman tell you audiobahn was the best out there? 

Alpine making hte best head units. Thats debatable on a couple of ways. Alpines crossover system is superior to eclipse, but eclipse has 8 volt pre outs, a microphone for time correction, the 8454 has a 13 band parametric EQ, and if the eclipse head units have an anti theft warrantee where if your unit gets stolen within the first year eclipse will replace it FOR FREE. 

Seriously man, you need to read up before you try and post


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

i have had a few audiobahn amps and they def. arent killer. good thing i didnt pay for them otherwise id be very mad. if you want to waste $400 on an audiobahn amp at BB or circuit city by all means go ahead but there are many other better choices out there for your money. just my .02


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

This has been said before, and I know this isn't the last time it'll be said. Please don't make any purchases until you get your feet wet. When it comes to anything you purchase (especially aftermarket parts), there's alot of misunderstanding in the market.

These are the worst things to look for in products. None of these are good signs of quality:
It's shiny, 
it's expensive,
it looks cool (tricked out), 
all your friends tell you to buy it (how much do they know about audio?),
it flies off the shelf (popular),
it's available at every circuit city and walmart,
you saw it in your friend's civic.

Consumer ignorance is the #1 seller of all products (especially audio). I don't remember who on here said that, but it is the truth. Kids shop at autozone and walmart for all their car mods, they get the most shiny, expensive object they can find, and they end up with a big, shiny, expensive piece of plastic garbage.

First of all, limit all your purchasing to a place that specializes in car audio, or do it online if you know your stuff. Look for something that fits your application and your budget and make sure you know the real information about anything you buy. Stay away from popular brands like Sony and Audiobahn.

When I think of a good brand of car audio, I think of a company that designs their products from the ground up. Built on quality, performance, and tested for maximum ability. Then I think of Sony. A whole line of car audio based on a dream, "hey, I bet we could make a killing selling some shiny stuff to people." Using the cheapest of materials, assembled on an assembly line somewhere in China by 8 year olds working 16 hours/day.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

rselah25 said:


> i agree 100%....dude...if your gonna invest in speakers, do it the right way...(you get what you payed for)....go premium with some rockford fosgates, alpines, audiobahn,infinity...theyre way more expensive....but they are worth every penny.....i say the spkers at walmart arent even worth a penny....go to bestbuy, circuitcity, or local car-audio shop...





rselah25 said:


> dude...how would you know what you r getting if you buy your sound system online? most people go to a store and see if they have it and test em out....some things are not the best to buy off internet stores.....plus audiobahn makes killer amps...rockford has the best spkers....alpine has the best headunit.....


First off, Best buy and Circuit city are no different than walmart, just a wider selection of crap. Don't get me wrong, there are a few things you can pick up from any of these stores, but you're not going to find your enligntenment just by walking into a Best Buy. Infinity? You're not going to find infinity at Best buy.

RF: not too fond of their stuff, Would prolly only buy something if it was ridiculously cheap.
Infinity: Can't go wrong with their speakers, but most of their mids are near entry-level.
Audiobahn: Shiny, kinda like a new penny. But a Penny is almost useless.
Alpine: I gotta say, I like their head units and their mids aren't too, too bad. I'm just happy I got a dead head (which means there's no internal amplifier in the HU, only RCAs, so my JL 300/4 can do all the work)

How do we know? Just trust us, we are neck deep in audio, some of us have years of experience, some of us compete, some of us can wire their way through a 2500watt system, and some of us have tested them all. We're not trying to sell you anything, if you don't want to listen to us, that's ur choice.

I'll say it once again. YOU DON'T WANT AUDIOBAHN!!! They have the coolest looking amps out there, but they are shit under that chrome shell and blue LEDs. The casing is more valuable than the circuits.

Lastly, it doesn't matter where you shop for your car audio, shop online, ebay, classifieds, black market, best buy, walmart, whatever. It's not about WHERE you get it, it's about knowing what you're getting. Don't let some store clerk getting paid $6 an hour tell you the Sony is gonna blow ur mind, people like SR20demon and the rest of us will tell you more than they know. GO to a real car audio forum, you'll get flamed so bad, you'll be in a body cast for 4 months.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

thanks for the advice, sorry it took me a while to respond i was on a 24 hour ban :thumbup:


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Pioneers suck just because you can buy them at Walmart? What's the deal?

I've outfitted my car and my friends car with them (6x9's, 6.5", etc) and no troubles..
(I do have a 12" Pioneer sub, but can't say much about it, being in a VERY oversized box screws up the response.)

They are reasonably cheap and don't sound like ass... (you aren't building a high-budget competition system, are you?)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

WhiteFox said:


> Pioneers suck just because you can buy them at Walmart? What's the deal?


First off, any Pioneer product you find in Walmart's VAST selection of products is more than likely pioneer's lowest of the low product line, $15 special. Something you're missing is that not everything stamped with a GOOD brand name on it is good. If you want to get cheap, even infinity makes a low-budget speaker that can sound like crap.

secondly:


> Lastly, it doesn't matter where you shop for your car audio, shop online, ebay, classifieds, black market, best buy, walmart, whatever. It's not about WHERE you get it, it's about knowing what you're getting.


ok, it's not the FACT that it's at walmart that makes it shitty, it's the FACT that walmart doesn't exactly stock the top of the line audio equipment. You have it backwards.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Arc Audio=good components


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Not to press the issue, but I *was* speaking of their cheaper variety. The price is why I chose them; they just happened to perform decently as well-- that's why I continue to stick by them.

For a budget, they aren't bad by any means. Definatly not prime choice if you're aiming high.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

im not gonna be biased towards any brand...imma just tell you my experience with the brand...ive only had a car for not even a yr...yes im 17...i can only get what i can get with the type of money i make...i dont have a career going on, i just have a part-time afterschool job ....So in my opinion i like Rockford spkers, i love listening to Highs, and rockford component system delivers them like crazy up front (especially to techno)...i dont have the best amp and subs, but i have what i like...I do have an audiobahn amp (400wtt) that i paid 150$ for...for 150$ worth i am very pleased...i also have 2-pioneer 10inch subs, that im pleased with, they r not the best...but 2 for 50$ is not a bad deal...also i have an alpine headunit, it was 200$ but i got it on sale for 160$...i dont have the top-of the line stuff..but i have good stuff for ther price.


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

Very good post. Some of us don't have the budget for a 1-3k system. Cheap stuff can sound good enough if you want it to...


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

zimmer_kole said:


> Very good post. Some of us don't have the budget for a 1-3k system. Cheap stuff can sound good enough if you want it to...


It's not that we hate the budget system, its that you can get better gear for around the same price. And it really sucks to have to keep buying new shit because you realize too late that you invested your hard earned money in a bullshit product. But buy what you will, opinions asked and opinions given.


----------



## B14 Bomber (Jan 8, 2005)

Eclipse makes great equipment, and I have some of their speakers that replaced some RF's that I had (they were a gift, and better than stock) and I love them. I'm eyeing one of their decks that I've absolutely fallen in love with. Good luck, everyone has differing opinions.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

If you're on a budget you can try equipment that is factory/authorized refurbished. You won't get grilles, etc. but if you know what you want and don't mind the chance of having to deal with an RMA, its a good way to get speakers. At least for the price of el-cheapos you get something decent.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

bII said:


> If you're on a budget you can try equipment that is factory/authorized refurbished. You won't get grilles, etc. but if you know what you want and don't mind the chance of having to deal with an RMA, its a good way to get speakers. At least for the price of el-cheapos you get something decent.



wher do you get refurbished speakers/amps?


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

black_ser95 said:


> wher do you get refurbished speakers/amps?


XS CARGO!!! YEEEAAH!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> wher do you get refurbished speakers/amps?


eBay, and there's outlets here and there, usually the outlet is where you send a component for warranty repair. I used to work for a west coast distributor of shelf speakers, and if someone called asking for a deal, we'd either sell them a refurbished (which would be just as good as new, just legally we can't sell it as new) or New Old Stock, either way a good deal to be had. A lot of times we would recieve a warranty for soime chicken s*** thing broken, and rather than repair it (and make the customer wait), we would send a new unit and fix the other as we had time. Its just some people are REALLY picky and want a perfect cabinet, want grilles, want spikes, etc. Fine, let them pay up the nose.

I remember sometimes the only thing wrong would be a piece would come unglued, or a wire would come loose.


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

alpine and kenwood 6 3/4 speakers work pretty good....our sentras b-14 take sizes 6 3/4


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sentdawg said:


> alpine and kenwood 6 3/4 speakers work pretty good....our sentras b-14 take sizes 6 3/4


b14s take 6 1/2


----------

